# Hammergrip Targetshooter for 2013



## Tobse (Nov 4, 2010)

Hi guys, i just want to show you my new targetshooter design for this year.

i made many different shooter so far, i like them all but i think i will be more accurate if i use always exactly the same design.

This is why i am working on a design that is very simple to made (i want many of them) and very accurate for targetshooting with weak bands.

i have test a few different designs over the winter and finally i have the best one for me, it´s simpel to made and efficient, thats all.

i made many shots with a Multiplex one and i am happy with this shape.

now i start to made a few from nice wood.

this one is the first i made from Plum root.

i will made a few like this for the pocket and a few ergos with a same grip like my power shooters.

regards

Tobse


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Stunning mate!


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

Beautiful shooter! I like the design for the hammer grip, too. That grain is amazing!


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

That's a VERY attractive sling you've made there, Tobse, congratulations! Your effort shows, & has paid off well! Plum root, eh? Good call. Beautiful grain & finish! Do let us know it you ever make any extras you'd like to sell, I'm downright smitten with that piece...


----------



## Saderath (Jan 1, 2013)

Very nice!


----------



## Gardengroove (Feb 13, 2012)

Great work Tobias! A fine example of taking an existing design and modifying it to someones's needs. I like the evolution which goes with this. Your choice of wood is amazing once again. I like plum so much but it's really hard for me to get my hands onto some in a legal way . Perhaps I will advertise someday in the local newspaper that I'll cut your plum tree down for free, but as a payment take the wood.  I harvested a plum tree about 3 years ago, but sadly the forks went to firewood. Too bad, I wasn't into slingshots that time, but making boards of own wood with the chainsaw.

I have questions though: Did you encounter problems when cutting up the plum root like hitting ingrown stones? Did you cut i by hand or a power tool? It would be real nice if you had a picture of that root you could show me.

Cheers, Simon


----------



## Tobse (Nov 4, 2010)

Tentacle Toast said:


> That's a VERY attractive sling you've made there, Tobse, congratulations! Your effort shows, & has paid off well! Plum root, eh? Good call. Beautiful grain & finish! Do let us know it you ever make any extras you'd like to sell, I'm downright smitten with that piece


Thanks, i have enough wood like this... if you want one thats not the problem, the problem is more to find the time and the price for one.



Gardengroove said:


> Great work Tobias! A fine example of taking an existing design and modifying it to someones's needs. I like the evolution which goes with this. Your choice of wood is amazing once again. I like plum so much but it's really hard for me to get my hands onto some in a legal way . Perhaps I will advertise someday in the local newspaper that I'll cut your plum tree down for free, but as a payment take the wood.  I harvested a plum tree about 3 years ago, but sadly the forks went to firewood. Too bad, I wasn't into slingshots that time, but making boards of own wood with the chainsaw.
> 
> I have questions though: Did you encounter problems when cutting up the plum root like hitting ingrown stones? Did you cut i by hand or a power tool? It would be real nice if you had a picture of that root you could show me.
> 
> Cheers, Simon


The problem of the plum wood are the chracks! it´s difficult to dry down, but i have not problem with chracks...

i made it with a exavator, it´s the best you can do if you want a root. and i cut it with a chainsaw after clean it from dirt. i made this last year.

here is a pic from this root, i think i can made maybe 20 shooter from this one 

if you want made one like this, you can use my beech shooter template it´s the same, only 5mm lower fork and larger fork tips.

http://slingshotforum.com/files/file/65-tobse%C2%B4s-beech-shooter/


----------



## Gardengroove (Feb 13, 2012)

Thanks for the quick response and information. I'll get back to the place where I cut the plum and see if the roots are rotten or still intact. No place there to dig it with an excavator or a tractor. If it's still in good condition it will be handwork to dig it out


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

a gorgeous slingshot !!!


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Looks great... I do have one question though... Dou you really target shoot with weak bands . Of course your definition of weak, might be different than others .

LGD


----------



## Tobse (Nov 4, 2010)

lightgeoduck said:


> Looks great... I do have one question though... Dou you really target shoot with weak bands . Of course your definition of weak, might be different than others .
> 
> LGD


I feel that I'm getting older... and my girlfriend say she want me more sensitiv... this made me think about switch myself into a targetshooter  i hope it helps


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Great stuff Tobse. Always awesome to see what sort of magical beast you have crafted out of that dungeon of yours. :drool:


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Dude! That plum root slinger is gorgeous! Very nice simple shape! I'm glad you found something that you are comfortable shooting/making as well. Thanks for taking the time to show us! I also liked the pictures of you processing the root chunk. That is a serious piece of wood! Good job man, nice work as always good sir.


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

That plum wood/shooter looks gorgeous, perfect work :thumbsup:


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Completely STUNNING!!!!

Your craftsmanship is TOP NOTCH ...I don't think I've ever saw anyone put a entire root in a bandsaw!!! Crazy skills 

Cheers ...Q


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Besides being a really spectacular slingshot, that's the most interesting process I have ever seen. You are a marvelous craftsman, Tobse! :bowdown:


----------



## the_pope (Nov 27, 2012)

beautiful work sir! i'm jealous!!!


----------



## Thistle (Jan 4, 2013)

What a magnificent BEAUTY, Tobse!

If I had that for a target shooter, I think I'd be doing back-flips and cartwheels. I had no idea that plum root could be so lovely. The grain reminds me of *tortoise shell* in that photo.

:cookie:


----------



## torsten (Feb 9, 2010)

Fantastic wood!

Your best slingshot so far - in my opinion.

Go on Tobse, go on!

Best regards

Torsten


----------



## Tobse (Nov 4, 2010)

Thanks guys!

I am also surprised by the Wood, it does not just look good, it is also very stable.

i have made a few more, and also a Ergo version from aple wood.

I post some pics here after the finish is done.

I would like to eventually have a whole bag full of them, so as torsten

regards

Tobse


----------



## DaveSteve (May 16, 2012)

With double TBG I would take this target shooter hunting.


----------



## Tobse (Nov 4, 2010)

I finshed the ergo version today, i made it from a apple fork.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/zwillentobse/sets/72157633015909471/show/


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

What a wonderful grain!


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

*What a wonderful EVERYTHING!!!!!!*

* :bowdown: :bowdown: *

*Cheers ...Q*


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Wow that is so awesome!!


----------



## Tobse (Nov 4, 2010)

AnTrAxX said:


> What a wonderful grain!


it´s oiled with linseed oil.

It took a while to make the finish.


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Wow awesome, fantastic work :thumbsup:


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

absolutely love the plumroot shooter. sadly the apple ergo is not compatible with my apple phone... picture is not showing up :-/

keep up the good work Tobias!
cheers, remco


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Really nice Toby-the finish -the wood-THE EVERYTHING!!!! Flatband


----------

